# June '14 COTM Winner: Viridian



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*








**Introducing June '14 COTM Winner Viridian
*​*
**Cyrus T*
_Clearwater, Florida_
2013 Cruze LS 1.8L

*Modifications*
*Interior:* 
-LED SMD bulbs in cabin and trunk
-Seat covers
-Black faux leather w/ chome-hemmed steering wheel cover

*Exterior:*
-6000K Xenon bulbs w/ slim ballasts
-Audi-style headlights
-Daytime running lights
-Plasti-dipped lower grille
-LED SMD license plate lights
-Mercedes-style LED taillights
-18" Akita AK85 Hyper Machined Silver wheels
-225/45/48 Nexen CP662 tires


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------

